# Looking for or Wanted



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right forum but here goes! Anybody out there got 1-2 5volt LGB bulbs like the one pictured below??????? It is an incandesent not led bulb that has two wire ends on it and plugs into the tiny receptacles on LGB Moguls and on the Unitah Mallet in the headlight and or cablight I'm looking for 1-2 of them!! Any help would be appreciated. One of the retailers shows them and if they have them are 10pks and are $20 + theyre shipping. I only need two which probably would last at least my lifetime. Email me if you have a couple laying around maybe we can trade for something or I am willing to pay reasonable for two of them and shipping to me. Thanks in advance Regal

[email protected] or email me through the site here. Thanks again 











5volt plug in with the two little wires at bottom


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one, complete with the socket it fits. PM me your address and I'll mail it to you.

Dawg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

ah, just found this thread. 

There ya go, you don't need mine. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok guy's thanks a bunch Dawg and Tac are helping me, so I guess I will end up with at least 2 or 3. Thanks again fellas, Dawg didnt see your post and have been emailing tac too. Ill email you dawg in just a sec or two here. Thanks guys Regal If anybody needs help finding something on ebay or in the trainworld or anything let me know I watch the internet and have alot of contacts to find things on so just let me know. Thanks everyone Regal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was going to ask if you wanted it dead or alive, but I see it's a light bulb you're looking for


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li-USA sells these in 2 packs, and red is available as well as 24 volt versions. 

The older yellow screw in bulbs are carried in yellow and clear plus 24 volt clear for DCC users. These are sold as singles.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Regal,

I haven't received your address yet, so I haven't sent the bulb. Do you still want it?

Thanks,

Dawg


----------

